# TiVo Software Update 14.9.2.2 Fast Forward Bug



## MikeOrlando (Nov 11, 2011)

This morning when I turned on my TiVo I had a message about having run out of guide data, but it was all there when I looked. I noted a few other changes in the HDUI and presumed I received a software update.

It says I am running 14.9.2.2-01-2-746

When I began watching recorded content I noted a significant change. When I tried to fast forward x3 through a commercial and then hit fast foward (a forth time) to resume watching the show instead of the "smart restart" where it would resume playing from the return of the show it just made the "BONG" noise and continues to fast forward.

I confirmed with TiVo and they reported that I must have received the latest software update and that is a issue they are working on. 

Any ideas what else may have changed? I am new to TiVo and wonder how long it takes for them to fix bugs like this.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It's a design change, not a bug so it won't be "fixed".


----------



## MikeOrlando (Nov 11, 2011)

Well that certainly would be a poor design change. I understand why they do not permit automatic commercial skipping, but under the more recent software if you desired to skip a commercial there was a way to do so manually.

According to the TiVo agent:
_Sarah: Looks like you have been upgraded to the new software, we currently have an issue that we are working on getting resolved for that particular issue._

So according to TiVo this issue would be resolved in the future.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm not getting this 'error'. My situation is the same as yours - my guide data claims to have run out, the next update brought 14.9.2. 

After reading your post, I cued up a recording and played it. I have a Universal remote and when I hit FF, it sends out the triple FF signal. To stop it and resume watching, I always hit play and it snaps back a few seconds and starts playing. It didn't perform any differently today than it has before as far as this goes. Now I DID notice a difference when I chose to hit the FF button a fourth time (which used to stop FF'ing and resumes normal speed). This functionality is gone but the resume by play is still there.

I have no idea if that is clear...


----------



## MikeOrlando (Nov 11, 2011)

CKelly,

What you wrote makes sense to me. You are correct... it is hitting the fast forward button the forth time that results in the BONG and nothing else. If I hit my play button it just stops fast forwarding and plays from the point I hit play, it does not snap back, like it used to, to the start of the show (when the commercial ended).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MikeOrlando said:


> This morning when I turned on my TiVo I had a message about having run out of guide data, but it was all there when I looked. I noted a few other changes in the HDUI and presumed I received a software update.
> 
> It says I am running 14.9.2.2-01-2-746
> 
> ...


As related above, TiVo made a change in how FFing works. Used to be, hitting the FF button a fourth time would take you back to playing the recording.
Not any more. You have to hit the play button to actually resume playback.
The bug you are experiencing is probably related to that.
As for how long it takes TiVo to fix? It depends on how long it takes for them to isolate the problem, re-write the software, test it, beta test it, etc.
IOW, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Mine definitely snaps back. It seems to FF faster (maybe?)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MikeOrlando said:


> CKelly,
> 
> What you wrote makes sense to me. You are correct... it is hitting the fast forward button the forth time that results in the BONG and nothing else. If I hit my play button it just stops fast forwarding and plays from the point I hit play, it does not snap back, like it used to, to the start of the show (when the commercial ended).


The snap back (smart restart) should still be there, but the algorithm may have changed. You will have to adjust your mental timing as to when you hit the Play button.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

steve614 said:


> The snap back (smart restart) should still be there, but the algorithm may have changed. You will have to adjust your mental timing as to when you hit the Play button.


You may be right. It really seems to me that the FF function is faster. It is harder to keep up with what I am seeing now when skipping commercials. Maybe they activated the second core solely for the purpose of skipping commercials faster...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ckelly33 said:


> You may be right. It really seems to me that the FF function is faster. It is harder to keep up with what I am seeing now when skipping commercials. Maybe they activated the second core solely for the purpose of skipping commercials faster...


Different channels will fast forward at different speeds depending on how the video is encoded. Unlike analog, you can see wild variations of trick play speed on digital channels.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Just to clarify, pressing ff a 4th time simply acted the same as pressing play. That was changed to prevent accidentally playing when trying to FFx3. Pressing FF a 4th time never acted as a commercial skip. It is was, then you just had very good timing.

If you want to skip commercials, you're better off using the 30 second scan button. Most commercial breaks are 3 or 4 minutes in length so tapping the skip button 6 or 8 times should take you back to the program.


----------



## TreasureCat (Aug 26, 2011)

What a terrible change. I've been using Tivo for over 8 years now, and I always use the smart restart by pressing FF or RW a fourth time. That's 8 years of muscle memory for the most basic Tivo function. I've messed up the timing while tracking every single time all day. The higher scan speed (which I like) is making it all the worse.

Seriously, who was having any problem with the way it was? Why change a part of the interface that's been in place since inception of the product- especially one that's so core to the experience (FF/RW) that literally every user knows how it works? What happened to "if it ain't broke?"

Ugh.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TreasureCat said:


> What a terrible change. I've been using Tivo for over 8 years now, and I always use the smart restart by pressing FF or RW a fourth time. That's 8 years of muscle memory for the most basic Tivo function. I've messed up the timing while tracking every single time all day. The higher scan speed (which I like) is making it all the worse.
> 
> Seriously, who was having any problem with the way it was? Why change a part of the interface that's been in place since inception of the product- especially one that's so core to the experience (FF/RW) that literally every user knows how it works? What happened to "if it ain't broke?"
> 
> Ugh.


I always had a problem with the way it was. Although I only used the FF in the first year of use ten years ago, then I switched to the 30 second skip. And now I use the 30 second scan. I rarely use the FF but when I do I more often than not hit it four times so it goes back to play again. The new way is much better for me. So when I use the FF I don't have to worry about it going back to play again by accident.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I always had a problem with the way it was. Although I only used the FF in the first year of use ten years ago, then I switched to the 30 second skip. And now I use the 30 second scan. I rarely use the FF but when I do I more often than not hit it four times so it goes back to play again. The new way is much better for me. So when I use the FF I don't have to worry about it going back to play again by accident.


+1 for me also


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

New behavior is much preferred by me as well.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm on board as well, but I only wish it would be back-ported to my older HD unit.


----------



## tattube (Oct 24, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I always had a problem with the way it was. Although I only used the FF in the first year of use ten years ago, then I switched to the 30 second skip. And now I use the 30 second scan. I rarely use the FF but when I do I more often than not hit it four times so it goes back to play again. The new way is much better for me. *So when I use the FF I don't have to worry about it going back to play again by accident*.


Hmm..... seems like you could just as easily 'accidently' hit the play button as the ff button the 4th time.

I vote for "if it ain't broke...don't fix it.

I just called Tivo CS and had to get tough (asked for supervisor) with rep when he started telling me he was not responsible for software programming changes.

He finally decided to do his job and send a note to tech dept, asking if change was intentional or not...and to voice my disapproval of this change.

I've been with Tivo long enough to not expect revisions to changes they make anytime soon, if at all.

I've never used the 30 second skip button except to skip to the end of the recording...I suppose I will explore that button more, or just get used to using the play button - which does snap back - to quit ff.


----------



## sharp1 (Jul 20, 2002)

tattube said:


> Hmm..... seems like you could just as easily 'accidently' hit the play button as the ff button the 4th time.


I disagree. I think it's better the new way also.

Since I have to hit FF 3 times its much more likely that I accidentally hit it a 4th time since my thumb is already on the key, than it is for me to move my thumb to accidentally hit play.

And since it did not always respond quite fast enough, I sometimes hit it an extra time thinking I hadn't hit 3 times because it wasn't quite responsive enough.

I MUCH prefer the new functionality (assuming it was intentional.)


----------



## rvrrunr (Dec 17, 2011)

I too prefer the old set-up. I was willing to deal with it and program the 30 sec skip instead but it won't accept the change. I hit select play select 3 0 select it dings 3 times but the function doesn't change only goes to slo-mo.


----------



## tattube (Oct 24, 2010)

After watching a couple of shows today, and using the 30 sec skip....I have to say that I like it.

Seems to be faster and more accurate than 3x ff...I'm spending less time jockeying back and forth to reach the beginning of the segment.

All I need to do now is reprogram my brain to move my thumb down 3/4" to use it.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

steve614 said:


> As related above, TiVo made a change in how FFing works.


Curse them.  My guess is the number of times it was hit four times on purpose versus by accident is over 99 to 1.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Charles R said:


> Curse them.  My guess is the number of times it was hit four times on purpose versus by accident is over 99 to 1.


I now like the way it is as i would hit the FF 4 or more times by error and get frustrated, it much better to just hit play when you get to the correct point, and not be concerned how many times you hit the FF button.


----------



## srpsrp (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been a TIVO user for 10 years and I've always used the FF button with a 4th push to stop FF. This new change is downright stupid. You had an entire community that pushed the FF button since TIVO inception, with known expected results.... and now someone decides to just change it one day and not even tell us???? How dumb is that? 

I personally am offended that TIVO would change this function and not even have the professional courtesy to notify us first. I actually thought something was wrong with my remote / unit when I first experienced the upgrade / change. I screwed around with my unit, looking at settings, I did a reboot, etc.... only to read about it on this forum. What a bunch of clowns! Shame on TIVO. Shame on TIVO management. 

BTW - to those who "like the new way better" because they "hit the button by accident"......I think that's just lame. Don't make me change something that I've been doing for 10 years just because you aren't coordinated enough to push a button right. It's slower and more of a bother to stop FF by hitting the play button now. It was definitely easier to just keep your finger on the FF button and ht it a 4th time. The new change is like forcing a driver to hit the brake every time to slow down, when they could just back their foot off the gas pedal to slow down instead .....it's just DUMB!


----------



## AlanMintz (Nov 1, 2007)

Please don't make this any more complicated for TiVo than it is. The change was undocumented, specifically goes against description of the function of the keys*, and has nothing to do with any conspiracy regarding commercial-skipping. It's a glaring bug - plain and simple - and one that should have NEVER gotten past any testing by any normal user. Shame on you, TiVo.

Now, if some people like this accidental "feature", perhaps they can consider making it an option in settings, but the rest of us want our correct, as documented, functionality back.

* support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1851/kw/remote%20control says:

24. FWD (fast-forward) fast-forwards through a program. Press it up to three times for three speeds. Press it a fourth time to resume playing. When the box is paused, it allows you to advance frame-by-frame.

and

13. Back (rewind) rewinds a program. Press it up to three times for three speeds. Press it a fourth time to resume playing. When the box is paused, it allows you to go back frame-by-frame.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

sharp1 said:


> I disagree. I think it's better the new way also.
> 
> Since I have to hit FF 3 times its much more likely that I accidentally hit it a 4th time since my thumb is already on the key, than it is for me to move my thumb to accidentally hit play.
> 
> ...


Hmm
I didn't think of it that way but makes sense now, I've done the same thing before; hit the FF a fourth time before the commercials were over.

I came here looking to see if it was actually an update that caused the change or something weird going on specifically on my tivo. Good to see its not me.

This might be a good thing, just have to retrain our minds to move the finger to the play button to stop the FF

I give the change a :up:


----------



## srpsrp (Dec 18, 2011)

AlanMintz said:


> Please don't make this any more complicated for TiVo than it is. The change was undocumented, specifically goes against description of the function of the keys*, and has nothing to do with any conspiracy regarding commercial-skipping. It's a glaring bug - plain and simple - and one that should have NEVER gotten past any testing by any normal user. Shame on you, TiVo.
> 
> Now, if some people like this accidental "feature", perhaps they can consider making it an option in settings, but the rest of us want our correct, as documented, functionality back.
> 
> ...


I hope it's a bug....the problem is someone posted that they talked to TIVO support and they were told it was intentional, and there were no plans to change it back.....let's hope the support person they talked to was wrong.


----------



## Blonde (Jun 13, 2002)

I _hate_ the change. I hope it's just a temporary bug.


----------



## srpsrp (Dec 18, 2011)

Blonde said:


> I _hate_ the change. I hope it's just a temporary bug.


A few on here mentioned to use the commercial skip key....that process takes at least 6 presses of the key for a 3 minute commercial. Pressing FF 4 times was much quicker and easier. Let's hope TIVO fixes this soon! If this isn't a bug then they really screwed up with this change.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Count me as someone who likes the change also since overshooting required multiple presses to get back going. Even better would be an option in the menu for the end user to decide and have the best of both. TiVo should be about offering more to consumers and customization and it would probably be trivial to implement to set an option one way or the other.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How is it possible that after months of waiting TiVo finally releases an update for the Premiere units and it's actually worse then the previous software? They use to be so good about not releasing software that added new bugs, but it seems like with the last couple of releases they've broken more things then they've fixed. :down:

I really could use an Elite to replace a couple of old S3 units, but at this point I'm not willing to give up the S3 units because at least their software is stable. I am really disappointed in the the direction TiVo has gone over the last few years. I keep hoping they are going to realize the error of their ways and bounce back, but I'm just more disappointed with every new release. 

Dan


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> How is it possible that after months of waiting TiVo finally releases an update for the Premiere units and it's actually worse then the previous software? They use to be so good about not releasing software that added new bugs, but it seems like with the last couple of releases they've broken more things then they've fixed. :down:
> 
> I really could use an Elite to replace a couple of old S3 units, but at this point I'm not willing to give up the S3 units because at least their software is stable. I am really disappointed in the the direction TiVo has gone over the last few years. I keep hoping they are going to realize the error of their ways and bounce back, but I'm just more disappointed with every new release.
> 
> Dan


What did they break? I've seen improvemnts with the latest release. The FF button press is definitly one of them.

But to appease everyone they would need to have option in the settings menu for the behavior of the FF button.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

MikeOrlando said:


> This morning when I turned on my TiVo I had a message about having run out of guide data, but it was all there when I looked. I noted a few other changes in the HDUI and presumed I received a software update.
> 
> It says I am running 14.9.2.2-01-2-746
> 
> ...


I personally like it better like this.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> What did they break? I've seen improvemnts with the latest release. The FF button press is definitly one of them.
> 
> But to appease everyone they would need to have option in the settings menu for the behavior of the FF button.


Good to hear..i thought i was the only one who liked the changes. Maybe its cause between the Elite and Premiere i have had 0 reboots.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

TiVo will never add this as a settings option and I still say the number of four button presses by mistake versus on purpose has to be at least 1 to 99!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Charles R said:


> TiVo will never add this as a settings option and I still say the number of four button presses by mistake versus on purpose has to be at least 1 to 99!


Don't add it to the user interface. Instead, let us do some Select-Play-Select code to change it. Then those who are annoyed by the change can change it back. Those who don't notice won't be "bothered" by yet another menu option. Who's with me?


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

bmgoodman said:


> Don't add it to the user interface. Instead, let us do some Select-Play-Select code to change it. Then those who are annoyed by the change can change it back. Those who don't notice won't be "bothered" by yet another menu option. Who's with me?


Let's be honest TiVo has about a thousand other changes/updates/enhancements that are much more important. What's the odds they take the time to address this.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

got an email from tivo today saying the ff is here to stay and that they are NOT going to fix the guide filters I emailed them about setting the guide filter to HD channels you recieve and nothing showing.

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your inquiries. I do apologize, but we have gotten word from our engineers that those two features will no longer be valid on the TiVo Premiere boxes. With the software update 14.9.2.2, it has removed both of those features. I do apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. when you press fast forward, you will not need to press play to proceed back to the recording. You can submit a features request to our engineers for features you would like to see in a future software update


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

srpsrp said:


> A few on here mentioned to use the commercial skip key....that process takes at least 6 presses of the key for a 3 minute commercial. Pressing FF 4 times was much quicker and easier. Let's hope TIVO fixes this soon! If this isn't a bug then they really screwed up with this change.


It may take more effort , but IMHO, it is quicker to "skip" (if you enable skip .vs. scan), as it takes time for the FF scan vs the instantaneous skip.

As I stated in another thread on this issue, it would have been nice for the people who prefer it the old way if there were a configuration option, but count me as one preferring the new way.

As to the "99 to 1" claim, totally made up and based on zero objective data. May be close to accurate though because the people who overshoot (like me) gave up using FF for most purposes a long time ago, especially for skipping commercials or speed watching a football game.

The muscle memory problem is nothing compared to the moving of the "Select" button on the remote. Since I have an old style remote in the living room and a new one in my bedroom, I have to maintain two sets of muscle memory and sometimes the wrong one becomes active. While pressing play vs. 4th press of FF may not be _*necessary*_ on all platforms, at least it _*works*_ on all platforms.


----------



## billyblue (May 18, 2005)

srpsrp said:


> A few on here mentioned to use the commercial skip key....that process takes at least 6 presses of the key for a 3 minute commercial. Pressing FF 4 times was much quicker and easier. Let's hope TIVO fixes this soon! If this isn't a bug then they really screwed up with this change.


I called Tech Support thinking something had gone wrong. When I was told it was part of a software UPGRADE, I said don't you mean DOWNGRADE? "It was made at customer request" I was told, but she was unable to cite how many customers wanted this change. Why doesn't TiVo give more users the opportunity to weigh in on these changes. I'll bet that the established customer base much prefers the old 4-push FF method. I suggested to TiVo a few months back that they inaugurate a remote code program that would enable a jump to 3 X with just one push of FF. I never bother with just 2 X anymore. Press once, 3X; press again, back to normal. Now THAT would be a software upgrade. Retrograde stuff like this with no user input and TiVo will become history. A Real Shame!


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Having developed software since the late 70's I find this change interesting. I wonder what the circumstances were that got them to address the issue to start with?


Unifying code
Vendor request (unifying support across models)
User request (some isolated complaint that really got bumped up the ladder)
???
With the hundreds of improvements way past due again what caused the spark to set off such a silly change. I know it's a very small change but I can't tell you how much I miss the _feature_ (certainly more so because I'm used to it). Now if the latest update included untold number of improvements I'm sure I would have brushed it off. However if someone asked about TiVo I have thoughts of nothing going on for several years outside of going backwards. Even standing still is going backwards but removing features is worse...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I can't say for certain, but possibly they asked about this in one of their monthly surveys. That or maybe they used a focus group or something.

Personally I used the 30 second scan (and the Slide remote) so it doesn't affect me one way or another, but when I used to use the TiVo remote with my S3 (I switched to the Harmony), it frequently processed single button presses as double button presses. This made it tricky to actually get to ffx3 mode since it tended to cycle back to play. Back then I always resumed playing with the play button.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

morac said:


> I can't say for certain, but possibly they asked about this in one of their monthly surveys.


Not in any of the monthly surveys I participated in.



> Personally I used the 30 second scan (and the Slide remote) so it doesn't affect me one way or another, but when I used to use the TiVo remote with my S3 (I switched to the Harmony), it frequently processed single button presses as double button presses.


I use the 30-second skip myself. But not if I'm searching to find a place in a video. Such as a song in a 90 minute special. Then I use FF. I guess I simply find the old method a nice _advanced_ feature and it's a shame TiVo is getting dumbed down. Instead of going in the opposite direction which makes silly little things like this stick out.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

morac said:


> I can't say for certain, but possibly they asked about this in one of their monthly surveys. That or maybe they used a focus group or something.
> 
> Personally I used the 30 second scan (and the Slide remote) so it doesn't affect me one way or another, but when I used to use the TiVo remote with my S3 (I switched to the Harmony), it frequently processed single button presses as double button presses. This made it tricky to actually get to ffx3 mode since it tended to cycle back to play. Back then I always resumed playing with the play button.


I know if I filled out one of the surveys I would have voted for the new way. I'm using the FF option more now than I have in many, many years. For me it's a huge improvement from how it used to be.


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

Charles R said:


> Not in any of the monthly surveys I participated in.
> 
> I use the 30-second skip myself. But not if I'm searching to find a place in a video. Such as a song in a 90 minute special. Then I use FF. I guess I simply find the old method a nice _advanced_ feature and it's a shame TiVo is getting dumbed down. Instead of going in the opposite direction which makes silly little things like this stick out.


*I hate to interject a sideways comment, but could someone with TiVo Premiere tell me how the 30 second skip works these days?* As in, does it immediately skip 30 seconds?

Context: I had a DirecTV TiVo box back in 2002, and a HD version of it in 2006, and both of those machines required a secret-code way to change the behavior of the 30 second button from scanning the 30 seconds to immediately skipping it. Rumor is that the new DirecTV TiVo box (which I have on order) no longer has that secret feature (or, at least, the old way of accessing it doesn't work), and I'm considering defecting from DirecTV if their new TiVo box doesn't have that feature, especially if the current TiVo Premiere boxes do!)


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

bldxyz said:


> *I hate to interject a sideways comment, but could someone with TiVo Premiere tell me how the 30 second skip works these days?* As in, does it immediately skip 30 seconds?


It can work two ways... for how long who knows. 


Quick scan - you see images flashing by (you can stack presses)
Jumps - more or less instantly


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bldxyz said:


> I hate to interject a sideways comment, but could someone with TiVo Premiere tell me how the 30 second skip works these days? As in, does it immediately skip 30 :..........)


It's a 30 second scan not skip.
Prior to the S4 I used the 30 second skip and did not think I would like the 30 second scan function. But after using it a while, I can't stand using the 30 second skip anymore.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> It's a 30 second scan not skip.
> Prior to the S4 I used the 30 second skip and did not think I would like the 30 second scan function. But after using it a while, I can't stand using the 30 second skip anymore.


I'm of the exact opposite opinion. I prefer the 30-sec skip and enabled it on my Premier as soon as I found out that it was still available via S-P-S-3-0-S.


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm of the exact opposite opinion. I prefer the 30-sec skip and enabled it on my Premier as soon as I found out that it was still available via S-P-S-3-0-S.


I think that's the confirmation I'm looking for. I appreciate that people have different opinions and preferences -- that's America for you!

If I understand correctly, you get the 30 second skip by the "secret code"...? (S stands for Slow, P for Play, and you get three bings after you finish, right?)


----------



## mcphill (Mar 3, 2010)

bldxyz said:


> I think that's the confirmation I'm looking for. I appreciate that people have different opinions and preferences -- that's America for you!
> 
> If I understand correctly, you get the 30 second skip by the "secret code"...? (S stands for Slow, P for Play, and you get three bings after you finish, right?)


S is Select


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bldxyz said:


> I think that's the confirmation I'm looking for. I appreciate that people have different opinions and preferences -- that's America for you!
> 
> If I understand correctly, you get the 30 second skip by the "secret code"...? (S stands for Slow, P for Play, and you get three bings after you finish, right?)





mcphill said:


> S is Select


And remember, you must do this while watching a previously recorded show. Do it while watching live TV and you just end up changing to channel 30. For me, that is CSPAN.

To summarize, start watching something in your "My Shows", push SELECT PLAY SELECT 3 0 SELECT. i have no idea if you get three bings. I turn off sound effects on a TiVo as soon as I am able to.


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> And remember, you must do this while watching a previously recorded show. Do it while watching live TV and you just end up changing to channel 30. For me, that is CSPAN.
> 
> To summarize, start watching something in your "My Shows", push SELECT PLAY SELECT 3 0 SELECT. i have no idea if you get three bings. I turn off sound effects on a TiVo as soon as I am able to.


Great. Thanks. It has been a while... I think the S = Slow in my memory might have been for the S0RT code... But that's something different altogether!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm of the exact opposite opinion. I prefer the 30-sec skip and enabled it on my Premier as soon as I found out that it was still available via S-P-S-3-0-S.


I'm with you. The scan on the Premiere got on my nerves so much that I searched this forum yesterday for the sequence. I don't want to see ANY of the commercials.


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

So, I talked to a chat agent on Tivo.com and this fellow strenuously denies that 30 second skip exists on TiVo Premiere.

My guess is that TiVo's official position is that this feature has been done away with, and my suspicion is that it is an accommodation to television advertisers.

So it would be really great if other people besides *lpwcomp* could confirm that they *1) *have a Premiere, and *2)* can successfully switch from 30 second _scan_ to 30 second _skip_ using SPS30S.

Here is the interesting part of the chat transcript:

*Niles*: I apologize, but there are no current plans to bring that to a Premiere box. 
*bldxyz*: I am confused by your reply, since people on tivocommunity.com claim that this feature does, in fact, exist on the TiVo Premiere box.
*Niles*: It does not. Our regular fast forward skips in 30 second increments, so that may be what they were thinking of. However, with those Direct TV boxes I am not sure if it is available.
*bldxyz*: Are you aware of the Select Play Select 3 0 Select code sequence?
*bldxyz*: Look at what people are saying: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8881761&highlight=30+second+skip#post8881761
*Niles*: Yes I am aware of it and for forums they are not the most reliable source of information. 
*bldxyz*: But there are several people saying that if you enter that sequence on a TiVo Premiere, you get the result that I'm talking about. 
*bldxyz*: You are saying they are all mistaken, if I am to interpret you correctly
*Niles*: Correct. We do not have the 30 second skip on the Premiere remote like the older ones.
*bldxyz*: "I prefer the 30-sec skip and enabled it on my Premier as soon as I found out that it was still available via S-P-S-3-0-S." -- lpwcomp
*bldxyz*: so you are saying he is simply wrong.
*Niles*: Yes.
*bldxyz*: interesting
*bldxyz*: I'm not sure what to make of that.
*Niles:* If you find steps to set it up online, great I would recommend following them. However, there are no options to do so through TiVo and we do not support it at the moment. Is there anything else I can help you with today?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

code works for me


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The code works on the Premiere.

make sure you implement it while you are watching a previously recorded show.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Code works on both the TP and the TPXL, with v14.9.2.2

*Alert* I just checked and removed the 30s jump by using the code SPS30S and the skip button now went to the end of the program, not the 30S slide forward as it did when I first got the TP. I re-entered the code and was back to the 30S jump, So did V14.9.2.2 removed the 30S slide option or once you enter the code you can never get back to the 30S slide again.

I will try a re-boot with the 30S skip off and see what happens.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

lessd said:


> Code works on both the TP and the TPXL, with v14.9.2.2
> 
> *Alert* I just checked and removed the 30s jump by using the code SPS30S and the skip button now went to the end of the program, not the 30S slide forward as it did when I first got the TP. I re-entered the code and was back to the 30S jump, So did V14.9.2.2 removed the 30S slide option or once you enter the code you can never get back to the 30S slide again.
> 
> I will try a re-boot with the 30S skip off and see what happens.


 That's a false alarm. There's a menu entry to re-enable 30 sec scan again after disabling 30 sec skip if you want it back.
Settings-Remote,CableCard, & Devices-Remote Control Setup ...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> That's a false alarm. There's a menu entry to re-enable 30 sec scan again after disabling 30 sec skip if you want it back.
> Settings-Remote,CableCard, & Devices-Remote Control Setup ...


OH! more complicated than it should be, but I concede, thanks for your input.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bldxyz said:


> So, I talked to a chat agent on Tivo.com and this fellow strenuously denies that 30 second skip exists on TiVo Premiere.
> 
> My guess is that TiVo's official position is that this feature has been done away with, and my suspicion is that it is an accommodation to television advertisers.
> 
> So it would be really great if other people besides *lpwcomp* could confirm that they *1) *have a Premiere, and *2)* can successfully switch from 30 second _scan_ to 30 second _skip_ using SPS30S.


I'm pretty sure that the 30-second skip was _*never*_ an officially supported feature.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

srpsrp said:


> A few on here mentioned to use the commercial skip key....that process takes at least 6 presses of the key for a 3 minute commercial. Pressing FF 4 times was much quicker and easier.


Except in actual real world time taken..

(BTW, if you don't like this, CALL TIVO and tell them. I don't have a Premiere so am not running into the issue.. Especially when you can point them to the web documentation saying this is broken, that's useful.)


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

AlanMintz said:


> Now, if some people like this accidental "feature", perhaps they can consider making it an option in settings, but the rest of us want our correct, as documented, functionality back.
> 
> * support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1851/kw/remote%20control says:
> 
> ...


Good find!!

This would suggest it is an unintended change as this documentation is specifically for the Premiere. Even so, that's pretty sad as that would suggest TiVo did not even test the most fundamental operation of their product before releasing this software "upgrade."

Count me in for the way it is supposed to be!! That is: a 4th press will return to play. After ten years of TiVo of operating my TiVo's this way, you can't just make a change like this. I thought my remote died the first time I came across this change and my wall hurt because of it!  Ever since it still gets me every now and then. The old way is so ingrained, I will take forever to adjust to this change. It shouldn't have happened. I'm fine with it being an option or code, but let us know about it for cripe's sake!

I have a few emails in to TiVo Support to see if they'll give me an answer on feature or mistake.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Scooter80 said:


> Good find!!
> 
> This would suggest it is an unintended change as this documentation is specifically for the Premiere. Even so, that's pretty sad as that would suggest TiVo did not even test the most fundamental operation of their product before releasing this software "upgrade."


Or that they simply forgot to update their support documents.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> That's a false alarm. There's a menu entry to re-enable 30 sec scan again after disabling 30 sec skip if you want it back.
> Settings-Remote,CableCard, & Devices-Remote Control Setup ...


I think this is how it has been from the beginning with the premiere. I remember accessing this menu when I first got my Premieres and had enabled the 30 second skip.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Scooter80 said:


> This would suggest it is an unintended change as this documentation is specifically for the Premiere. Even so, that's pretty sad as that would suggest TiVo did not even test the most fundamental operation of their product before releasing this software "upgrade."


I think it's more likely that the software team decided that the new way makes more sense and just made the change, but the documentation team didn't get the word. And for the record, I prefer it the new way. I was not in the habit of using the 4th-FF-play feature, but I managed to activate it many times by accident while trying to reach warp FF speed.


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it is now fairly conclusive that TiVo meant for this change to take place. I shot off two emails to their support and received two replies from different agents that read different but mean the same. Here is their response:

_Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your feature inquiry.

I do apologize about any inconvenience this update may have caused you and that our support information online has not yet been updated. However, the removal of the fast-forward button resuming play back after pressing it a fourth time was a known feature to be removed with the new software due to customer feedback and engineering purposes. For the time being you will need to press play to resume play back. However, if you like you can go online to: http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm and submit a formal feature request to have this feature re-added and hopefully that is something we can do for you.

I am sorry that you were not notified of all the changes that were set to be made with the software update. If you would like we would be happy to assist you with any issues or " bugs" you are currently experiencing. Please feel free to reply to this e-mail with detailed information of any issues you are experiencing and we would be happy to address them. _

I urge EVERYONE who does not like the new "feature" to click the link in their response and suggest they make this an option. I'd really like to know how many people made the request for the change. And what "engineering purposes" supposedly forced it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

L David Matheny said:


> I think it's more likely that the software team decided that the new way makes more sense and just made the change, but the documentation team didn't get the word. And for the record, I prefer it the new way. I was not in the habit of using the 4th-FF-play feature, but I managed to activate it many times by accident while trying to reach warp FF speed.


This. I always resumed play by pressing Play. And more than once hit FF 4 times by mistake. I like this change.


----------



## marqattacks (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate this way of doing it. I hope this isn't a change. This needs to get back to normal. Pressing the forward button a fourth time to resume was so convenient. I had the timing down to a science! Now I just end up passing the beginning of a show. Will I guess used to it? Probably, but it will feel like I'm losing a nice trick.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

place me on the side of the folks who can't keep track of how many times we've hit the ff key and think dropping into play on the 4th press is more a bug than a feature. i've used tivo for 5 years now and it still irritates me when i hit ff and instead of speeding up, i drop back into play mode.

my (totally unsubstantiated) guess is that they did it that way in the early days because replaytv had a 'skip' button and they didn't, so this was their way of compensating. but when they finally got a skip button and people fell out of the habit of the ff workaround, they started complaining about the behavior. imo, it is a bug to go to play when you didn't expressly hit the 'play' button although i realize you can go to play in other screens by hitting right arrow or select.

bottom line, count me in for a bing or a bong on the 4th press to let me know i'm going as fast as i can.

/guy


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Yes, the change to no longer "wrap around" from the fastest fast-forward speed to play speed is an intentional change.

We found many users would accidentally end up in play speed with an extra/accidental press of the fast-forward button.

Users fast-forwarding in the first or second speed already have to press PLAY to drop out of fast-forward. This change only affects users who use the third fast-forward speed and aren't already using PLAY.

I understand that change is hard. I hope you'll understand that we chose to make this particular change to eliminate a known usability problem.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## alorstar (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope Tivo realizes that the "option" vote is really 58% because the people who voted for the "option", really want the 4th press to resume playback. They, like me, are willing to let each Tivo owner choose their own preference.

If you take the 22% that want the 4th press to resume playback and add it to the 36% that say to make it a user option, I think you will get a more accurate precentage of people who really want the 4th press to resume playback but are willing to have it be a user option, bumping the "option" vote to 58%.

The 30 second skip doesn't cut it for me because you never know how many times you need to press it to get through the commerical package, and the time it takes to figure it out, Tivo will take you past the point of commercial end and clip a bit of the broadcast. It was brilliant how the 4th press of the Fast Forward would back up just enough to compensate for human reaction time to resume play. Without this asset, Tivo is just another DVR. PLEASE LISTEN TO US TIVO!!! Your Tivo owners have been loyal to you - it's time you make this right!


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

alorstar said:


> I hope Tivo realizes that the "option" vote is really 58% because the people who voted for the "option", really want the 4th press to resume playback. They, like me, are willing to let each Tivo owner choose their own preference.
> 
> If you take the 22% that want the 4th press to resume playback and add it to the 36% that say to make it a user option, I think you will get a more accurate precentage of people who really want the 4th press to resume playback but are willing to have it be a user option, bumping the "option" vote to 58%.
> 
> The 30 second skip doesn't cut it for me because you never know how many times you need to press it to get through the commerical package, and the time it takes to figure it out, Tivo will take you past the point of commercial end and clip a bit of the broadcast. It was brilliant how the 4th press of the Fast Forward would back up just enough to compensate for human reaction time to resume play. Without this asset, Tivo is just another DVR. PLEASE LISTEN TO US TIVO!!! Your Tivo owners have been loyal to you - it's time you make this right!


I think you are misinterpreting the results to promote your viewpoint. Those that chose make it an option are not necessarily any more likely to like it more/less. On one hand they may think 4xFF should do nothing, but think others should have an option to make it a functional press. On the other hand, they may think 4xFF should be play, but think that doing nothing is valid as well and should be an option. Nothing there says that they like the 4xFF as play for themselves. In reality that survey was poorly worded to get a preference of one way or the other. The survey probably should not have even included the option to make it an option as past history shows that Tivo tends to not make tons of options. Presumably, as that make the interface confusing and adds complexity the product. In reality, I think the mistake that Tivo made here was not making changes like this at product launch. With the introduction of the S4 and a new remote, you do expect some changes to behavior and it would have been a bit easier to digest change (for an upgrader) during the excitement period of the new box.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> We found many users would accidentally end up in play speed with an extra/accidental press of the fast-forward button.


I understand this happening however if you end up in play it's very easy to press FF again and start over. Not so much when you run way past where you wanted because pressing FF didn't switch you to play.

Obviously new users won't have an issue along with many current ones. I simply don't like it because it takes what I did within a few seconds and turns it into a pain in the neck regardless of how many times I press the FF button... my mind still thinks (my) TiVo isn't getting the command so I keep pressing the button.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

alorstar said:


> I hope Tivo realizes that the "option" vote is really 58% because the people who voted for the "option", really want the 4th press to resume playback. They, like me, are willing to let each Tivo owner choose their own preference.
> 
> If you take the 22% that want the 4th press to resume playback and add it to the 36% that say to make it a user option, I think you will get a more accurate precentage of people who really want the 4th press to resume playback but are willing to have it be a user option, bumping the "option" vote to 58%.
> 
> The 30 second skip doesn't cut it for me because you never know how many times you need to press it to get through the commerical package, and the time it takes to figure it out, Tivo will take you past the point of commercial end and clip a bit of the broadcast. It was brilliant how the 4th press of the Fast Forward would back up just enough to compensate for human reaction time to resume play. Without this asset, Tivo is just another DVR. PLEASE LISTEN TO US TIVO!!! Your Tivo owners have been loyal to you - it's time you make this right!


I use the 30-sec skip in conjunction with the Instant Replay button. Works very well. Faster than FF and the times when I have used FF, it was always annoying that the 4th press took me back to normal play.

Should TiVo have made this an option? Possibly, but that would have added more code. Not much, but that is true of a lot of things and they add up. Repeating the mantra that "TiVo doesn't listen" and implying that a vast majority prefer it the old way doesn't make it so. Assuming that the 36% who voted for an option prefer it the old way is not logical. I would have voted for that and I prefer it the new way.

WOW! You have to move your thumb slightly and hit the "Play" button instead of the FF button again. What a hardship. Must be exhausting. And it is much more difficult than starting over when you accidentally overshoot. (Yes, I realize that it is a matter of "muscle memory", but muscles can be retrained)


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

Charles R said:


> ...
> 
> Obviously new users won't have an issue along with many current ones. I simply don't like it because it takes what I did within a few seconds and turns it into a pain in the neck regardless of how many times I press the FF button... my mind still thinks (my) TiVo isn't getting the command so I keep pressing the button.


Except that my roommate just got a new Premiere and all the documentation with it and on TiVo's website still shows that a fourth press will return to play.


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> ...
> I understand that change is hard. I hope you'll understand that we chose to make this particular change to eliminate a known usability problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> --Margret


Margret, it's not that change is hard. Heck we've been crying for change ever since the Premiere was released. It's change that goes unannounced and is done under the guise that we requested it that's an issue. I understand you may have received complaints about it, but how many people DIDN'T report that they LOVE it that way? I would bet many, many more! I guess the squeaky wheel will get the grease, but I still find it hard to believe there were so many reports of this being a problem that it had to change after 10+ years of TiVo operating this way.

And Ipwcomp, good for you. You've found a way that works for you. I'm proud of ya! We didn't ask for you to tell us how to use our TiVo or belittle us for complaining about a change that was unanticipated. We just opened this title to report what we thought was maybe a bug. And when we found it wasn't, we wanted to express our opinion that it should revert. Sorry if we're not up to your standards of the elite TiVo user you are. Heck, you could even follow instructions that said you should press fast-forward again if you "accidentally" pressed it a fourth time and returned to play. Counting came for me when I was 3 or 4 years old I think. You? Counting. Ugh! What a hardship! IT is exhausting!
Your signature says it all I guess. So quiet, to the rest of us, we should just lay down and take whatever TiVo shoves at us and tells us we requested, right?  Whatever.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Just because you didn't request this change doesn't mean that nobody requested it. I guess the rest of us should just use our TiVo's the way you use yours and TiVo should never make any changes that adversely affect you.

I wasn't suggesting that you have to use your TiVo the way I use mine. I was just suggesting an alternative. As to my bit of sarcasm, I was mostly responding to the post that said it was easier for the people who overshoot to start over than to use the play button to resume.

You did more than express your opinion, you practically demanded that they change it back and have implied that TiVo made this change with little or no thought and that the vast majority of users prefer it the old way. The title of this thread categorically calls it a "bug". To my way of thinking, they are correcting a long standing design flaw.

Yes, TiVo should have announced this change and should correct the online documentation and perhaps include an errata/correction sheet with subsequent shipments of Premieres. If TiVo has to avoid making any changes that don't match the current documentation, then I guess the people who want to be able to use the HD menus _and_ KidZone are SOL.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

alorstar said:


> I hope TiVo realizes that the "option" vote is really 58% because the people who voted for the "option", really want the 4th press to resume playback. They, like me, are willing to let each TiVo owner choose their own preference.
> 
> ......


definitely not true. I want the fourth press to do nothing, yet I had an "option" vote.


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> Just because you didn't request this change doesn't mean that nobody requested it. I guess the rest of us should just use our TiVo's the way you use yours and TiVo should never make any changes that adversely affect you.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting that you have to use your TiVo the way I use mine. I was just suggesting an alternative. As to my bit of sarcasm, I was mostly responding to the post that said it was easier for the people who overshoot to start over than to use the play button to resume.
> 
> ...


All in all, your're pretty good at putting words in my mouth. I didn't want to get into an argument here, just wanted to point out that TiVo's decision to change this may be flawed by the thought that they may have received skewed data showing the change was wanted.

I never said nobody requested it. I am sure they did as there would be no other reason to change it other than the "engineering concerns" purported by the CS agent that responded to my query. I simply pointed out that there is almost a certainty that there are many more who did not report the fourth button press as a problem as they knew it was a feature and preferred it. I have been participating in TiVo's research surveys they send out monthly for quite awhile now and I don't recall ever being asked about this matter. How easy would it have been to ask? Instead, they apparently responded to negative customer feedback obtained from service calls or the like. This would inherently skew their data.

And I never even IMPLIED all users should do it my way. As far as adversely affecting me through TiVo's changes, they should never make a change that adversely affects the majority, and (as I am trying to point out) it is almost certain that the majority preferred it the old way. At the very least, an option should be given. It shouldn't be hard, maybe even a remote code could do it. Though they seem to want to leave those behind too.

And I'm certainly not saying TiVo shouldn't make any changes that don't match their documentation. How ignorant a statement is that? Change (like I said to Margret) is necessary and, I love most of what TiVo has done. I just know how easy it is to adjust a webpage to reflect the change and I agree, there certainly should be an insert in new Premieres being produced.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Scooter80 said:


> All in all, your're pretty good at putting words in my mouth. I didn't want to get into an argument here, just wanted to point out that TiVo's decision to change this may be flawed by the thought that they may have received skewed data showing the change was wanted.
> 
> I never said nobody requested it. I am sure they did as there would be no other reason to change it other than the "engineering concerns" purported by the CS agent that responded to my query. I simply pointed out that there is almost a certainty that there are many more who did not report the fourth button press as a problem as they knew it was a feature and preferred it. I have been participating in TiVo's research surveys they send out monthly for quite awhile now and I don't recall ever being asked about this matter. How easy would it have been to ask? Instead, they apparently responded to negative customer feedback obtained from service calls or the like. This would inherently skew their data.
> 
> ...


You said that they implemented it "under the guise that it we requested it". You keep claiming that "a vast majority preferred it the old way." You have absolutely 0 data to back that up. How arrogant is that? I was never asked either and, even though I hate the previous behavior, I never complained (except for a bit of private cursing when it happened to me). If I had been asked, I would have voted for the option. If forced to choose between the two, I would have voted for the new behavior. FWIW I and, IMHO, "the vast majority" don't feel all that strongly about it one way or the other.

As far as implementing it as an option - yeah, pretty simple but you can't do it via "remote code". At best, you could toggle the flag via remote code and avoid adding another settings menu option. You would still have to add code to the TiVo to process that remote code to actually do the toggle and code to check the status of the flag when the >> or << keys are pressed when already at 3X speed.

There is a way to implement it w/o a flag and probably would make (almost) everybody happy. If the fourth(or greater) key press occurs within say 1 second of the third, ignore it. Otherwise, resume normal play.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes, the change to no longer "wrap around" from the fastest fast-forward speed to play speed is an intentional change.
> 
> ...


Thank You! I was always annoyed by that.


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

A couple observations:

Implementing a change versus implementing a user-preference is a usability tradeoff as well as an engineering cost. The tradeoff is making the UI more complex (it works _this_ way, unless you navigate through some menus and set to to work _that_ way). So it is understandable why they chose to make a change rather than create a new preference toggle. In a word, cheaper.
I prefer 30-second skip. I usually press it five times quickly, recognize if the show is back on or not, then either once more, or incremental presses on the skip-back button. It is what I got used to with my first TiVo and I like it that way, just as many of you liked having the fourth FF press return to play.
You won't catch me saying this isn't important to some users... Muscle memory is painful to change, and I would not like it if TiVo forced me to change my preferred way of advancing through commercials, either.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

bldxyz said:


> I prefer 30-second skip.


I don't think it's a one or the other deal. For commercials I use Skip (wife hates the default Skip method.. way too distracting). Other times I want to find a starting point and Skip is next to worthless.

I think most agree it's not Earth shattering but weeks later I'm still pressing the FF button trying to resume play. And then spend untold time trying to get back to where I was already.  Even though being TiVo I'd probably change it as they did I'd still love to see the percentages of button presses on purpose versus by mistake.


----------



## srpsrp (Dec 18, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes, the change to no longer "wrap around" from the fastest fast-forward speed to play speed is an intentional change.
> 
> ...


Shame on you for NOT announcing it and shame on you for NOT updating your documentation. You had a whole community out there wasting time trying to figure out what was wrong with their units. After rebooting, playing with setting and going into forums we stumbled into finding out you "made the change on purpose" because a few users are not coordinated enough to hit the button a 4th time, as others have been doing for 10 years! That's just lame.

Also - shame on you for not being consistent across platforms. If your excuse holds any water then why did you not make the same change for the series 2 units? I have a premier and an older series 2.....now the FF is different for both......That's just wrong!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

srpsrp said:


> Shame on you for NOT announcing it and shame on you for NOT updating your documentation. You had a whole community out there wasting time trying to figure out what was wrong with their units. After rebooting, playing with setting and going into forums we stumbled into finding out you "made the change on purpose" because a few users are not coordinated enough to hit the button a 4th time, as others have been doing for 10 years! That's just lame.


It isn't about coordination. There are plenty of threads over the years of double button press issues. Generally these are caused by sensitivity of the remote or dying batteries. It probably manifests it a lot more when using 3x FF.



srpsrp said:


> Also - shame on you for not being consistent across platforms. If your excuse holds any water then why did you not make the same change for the series 2 units? I have a premier and an older series 2.....now the FF is different for both......That's just wrong!


TiVo isn't updating S2 or S3 units anymore. I don't see why they would dedicate a software update for such a trivial feature.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> It isn't about coordination. There are plenty of threads over the years of double button press issues. Generally these are caused by sensitivity of the remote or dying batteries. It probably manifests it a lot more when using 3x FF.
> 
> TiVo isn't updating S2 or S3 units anymore. I don't see why they would dedicate a software update for such a trivial feature.


DNFTEC!


----------



## srpsrp (Dec 18, 2011)

rainwater said:


> It isn't about coordination. There are plenty of threads over the years of double button press issues. Generally these are caused by sensitivity of the remote or dying batteries. It probably manifests it a lot more when using 3x FF.
> 
> TiVo isn't updating S2 or S3 units anymore. I don't see why they would dedicate a software update for such a trivial feature.


I disagree.....it's all about coordination. Tivo should have never made this change, especially unannounced.


----------



## srpsrp (Dec 18, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> DNFTEC!


yai!


----------



## mizsydney (Nov 12, 2010)

nasty. a signature line like this *"You know TiVo users. Bunch of b****y little girls" * and you seem surprised that people that people think you have a bad attitude.

count me among the not broke-don't fix it crowd. not really a fan of having to explain to my tv-using guests that each Tivo now works differently because Tivo can no longer keep its act together.


----------



## srpsrp (Dec 18, 2011)

mizsydney said:


> nasty. a signature line like this *"You know TiVo users. Bunch of b****y little girls" * and you seem surprised that people that people think you have a bad attitude.
> 
> count me among the not broke-don't fix it crowd. not really a fan of having to explain to my tv-using guests that each Tivo now works differently because Tivo can no longer keep its act together.


AMEN! I'm with you.

PS I also totally agree with your comment about the nasty poster.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

What "nasty" post did I make in this thread? OK, I will make one now: If you don't like my sig, then stop living up(down) to it.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

mizsydney said:


> nasty. a signature line like this *"You know TiVo users. Bunch of b****y little girls" * and you seem surprised that people that people think you have a bad attitude.





srpsrp said:


> AMEN! I'm with you.
> 
> PS I also totally agree with your comment about the nasty poster.


His sig may not be politically correct, but lighten up: it's humor.

P.S. This is my lighter reply. I was thinking of just replying: QED.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, the lpwcomp sig is a variation of a quote from USA show called "Burn Notice". If you watch the show it's actually quite a funny quote as it's from one of the characters in the show modified to put a TiVo spin on it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> His sig may not be politically correct, but lighten up: it's humor.
> 
> P.S. This is my lighter reply. I was thinking of just replying: QED.


FWIW, I include myself in the group "TiVo users" and have probably on occasion exhibited that very behavior.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> FWIW, I include myself in the group "TiVo users" and have probably on occasion exhibited that very behavior.


Yeah, I try to be positive and constructive here. But I'm sure that at least 25% of my own posts are b****y.

TiVo won't listen to us, so complaining in the forums here is cheap therapy. It's what keeps us sane.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> many users would accidentally end up in play speed with an extra press of fast-forward


The solution for TiVo engineers to make EVERYONE happy is very simple: add a half-second lockout after pressing FF the third time to prevent an accidental fourth press. And no audible warning bong if pressed a fourth time before the half-second lockout!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MHunter1 said:


> The solution for TiVo engineers to make EVERYONE happy is very simple: add a half-second lockout after pressing FF the third time to prevent an accidental fourth press. And no audible warning bong if pressed a fourth time before the half-second lockout!


 FYI there's a SPS backdoor that gives you the old behavior back. You'll have to search Margret's posts for it. Not sure if it survives reboot or not. I like new behavior so haven't tried it myself.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

moyekj said:


> FYI there's a SPS backdoor that gives you the old behavior back. You'll have to search Margret's posts for it. Not sure if it survives reboot or not. I like new behavior so haven't tried it myself.


Not sure this guy is real. He created 2 other zombie threads today.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

moyekj said:


> FYI there's a SPS backdoor that gives you the old behavior back... search Margret's posts


Thanks! I found her instructions here:



TiVoMargret said:


> you can now re-enable the use of the fourth press of FF to cycle back to Play by entering SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT


The S-P-S-88-S code does NOT survive reboot but at least it's there to get the "Playback After Fourth FF Press" function back for long-time users who were used to having it as an option since the old days.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

MHunter1 said:


> Thanks! I found her instructions here:
> 
> The S-P-S-88-S code does NOT survive reboot but at least it's there to get the "Playback After Fourth FF Press" function back for long-time users who were used to having it as an option since the old days.


Since you seem to have shown that you're an actual person, may I ask why you posted in a thread for an obsolete s/w version about a matter that has already been addressed?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

That code does not work.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> That code does not work.


You may have to set that code in the SDUI as on that UI the code works for me, If you then go to the HDUI the code will still work. You do have to press the code fast.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> You may have to set that code in the SDUI as on that UI the code works for me, If you then go to the HDUI the code will still work. You do have to press the code fast.


You also have to push SELECT twice at the beginning. The first one brings up the mini-guide.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> You also have to push SELECT twice at the beginning. The first one brings up the mini-guide.


Not true if your in the *SDUI !!*


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> Not true if your in the *SDUI !!*


Calm down. Sorry. You're correct. I meant to say that you should also be able to enter it in the *HDUI* if you push SELECT twice, thus no need to switch to the SDUI.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 24, 2002)

I just got the Premiere box. After 11 years of clicking the FF button a fourth time to stop it, I now have to learn a new behavior. BOO. Tivo - please change it back, or give us a menu option for different behaviors like you did with the replay and skip buttons.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 24, 2002)

UPDATE - after reading through the entire thread, I found the SPS88S code and IT WORKED! Thanks for the code! Can anyone tell me where to find a more comprehensive list of codes for the Premiere box with s/w 21.xx?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

neophyte said:


> UPDATE - after reading through the entire thread, I found the SPS88S code and IT WORKED! Thanks for the code! Can anyone tell me where to find a more comprehensive list of codes for the Premiere box with s/w 21.xx?


There's not that many. 3 that I know about:

SPS30S toggles 30 second skip. (Doing this causes you to lose the default 30 second scan, but you can re-enable it in the menus)

SPSPauseS quickly hides the play bar and star ads that you see when you pause a recording. (Must be entered while playing a showcase video or a recording that has a star ad at the bottom when you pause)

SPS9S toggles a clock on the screen


----------

